# Marriott's Manor Club Sequel Questions



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 15, 2011)

My wife and I are considering a trip to Williamsburg in late June 2011.  We would have an opportunity to do a II exchange into an efficiency/Studio at Marriott's Manor Club Sequel.

Am I right in assuming this would be a lock-off unit?

Would there be any type of kitchen ammenities - e.g., small fridge and/or microwave, coffee maker?

Is there a separate bedroom?

Some of the reviews mention a small balcony - is there a balcony with an efficiency?

Am I right in assuming an efficiency unit would be somewhat larger than a hotel room?

Any comments and/or suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## luvgoldns (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Richard,

I just visited MMC but did not stay on the sequel side, I believe the Marriott website answers most of your questions:

Yes, it would be the lock-off side.  A studio/efficiency is the size of a "hotel room"  (380 sq ft) according to link below; it does not have a separate BR.  You might have to call and ask about the balcony?

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-rooms/phfvi-marriotts-manor-club-at-fords-colony/  Scroll to the bottom where it says "Guest Room" and click on each of the tabs.

HTH,
ileneg


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 16, 2011)

The studio has a kitchenette with microwave and mini fridge.  Also a coffee maker and service for four.

The room will remind you of a hotel room with a sleep sofa.  The bathroom is separate and private, but the living and sleeping areas are all one room.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 16, 2011)

luvgoldns said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> I just visited MMC but did not stay on the sequel side, I believe the Marriott website answers most of your questions:
> 
> ...





Big Matt said:


> The studio has a kitchenette with microwave and mini fridge.  Also a coffee maker and service for four.
> 
> The room will remind you of a hotel room with a sleep sofa.  The bathroom is separate and private, but the living and sleeping areas are all one room.




Thanks

Richard


----------



## javabean (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a picture from one of the Sequel buildings. It was taken by "Clark Family's photos" on SmugMug. I hope I attached it correctly.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 18, 2011)

May I suggest you request a 1 bedroom villa from II, if it is not to late.  The one bedroom villa will make everyone happier in my opinion.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 18, 2011)

pedro47 said:


> May I suggest you request a 1 bedroom villa from II, if it is not to late.  The one bedroom villa will make everyone happier in my opinion.




Pedro,

I agree - and was even hoping for a 2-bedroom, and I think I would prefer the older Manor Club to Sequel.   However, the only units available for the prospective travel dates were the Sequel studios.

At the moment, I'm leaning to not making the exchange and not accepting the studios.  I'd rather the trip to the Williamsburg area be a special one with nicer accomodations.  I think I will hold out for the 1 or 2 bedroom availability at another time.

Richard


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Mar 13, 2011)

*Ford Manor Club*

What is the difference between the Ford Manor Club and the Sequel?


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 1, 2011)

We have stayed in an efficiency there.  There is NOT any balcony, but there is a small kitchenette, sink, small fridge, microwave, coffee maker, silverware, dishes, & table for 2.

We enjoyed it but there were only 2 of us.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 1, 2011)

TRAVELING FOOL said:


> What is the difference between the Ford Manor Club and the Sequel?



They are right next to each other.  They share amenities.

Biggest difference is that the Sequel has lock-offs, original side does not (only full 2 BR/s bath units).


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 1, 2011)

luv2vacation said:


> They are right next to each other.  They share amenities.
> 
> Biggest difference is that the Sequel has lock-offs, original side does not (only full 2 BR/s bath units).



The setting of the sequel units as well as the overall look & feel is completely different. Although new construction in the 90's the original has a traditional look & feel of 100+ yo colonial architecture and furnishings. The sequel looks more like (and is) a 90's building done to imitate the original but it falls far short. Plus the overall fit & finish is far below that of the older section. Plus it has the irritating lock off setup that breaks up the nice flow of the older units. 

Hold out for the original if you want to really experience what Manor Club is all about. If all you can get is sequel and especially the lock out of the sequel you're better off with a different resort such as the Wyndham's as they are similar to the sequel in quality & look but with much better locations. The original MC is special and worth waiting to get. We think it is one of the very best resorts we ever got to enjoy.


----------

